# Cool breeding fish ~20 gallons



## NyteBlade (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey everyone - a bit of a strange question. I'm looking for some sort of fish to get into to start breeding. As I still live with my parents (poor, starving college student...no further comment), I'm looking for something that'll fit the following requirements.


Would be fine in about a 20 gallon tank (can move fry or eggs if needed)
Is colorful and not shy - would prefer if they didn't hide during the daytime
Something that would occupy the tank space nicely (ie. preferbly not just a male and a female)
not impossible to breed and raise the fry
Like soft water
Something kickass 

Price isn't a huge concern, but within reason. Also something that wouldn't be *too* horrible to acqurie would be nice. I was thinking some type of ram or apisto, but the problem with those guys is you usually get one good male, and then a harem of dull females. 

Or maybe a male/female type breeding situation and a school of some other fish that they'd play nicely with? :hihi:


----------



## KenRC51 (Oct 13, 2011)

Fancy guppies


----------



## Naekuh (Oct 19, 2011)

German Blue Ram, or a Electric Blue Ram.  

A Ram in general.


----------



## Kworker (Oct 28, 2011)

i second the guppies.. only problem is it is easy to get overwhelmed with the amount you could end up having over time.. lol


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

gardneri biassa killfish. beautiful fish, all you need is some acrylic yarn, you could probably put 2 males and about 4 females, and theyre always out and about. they do need frozen food though. here's a pic of my old breeding male


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah killifish are a good choice, so are white cloud mountain minnows, corydoras, CPDs, micro-rasboras, guppies, endler's live bearer, heterandria formosa, there are tons of good choices out there. My favorites are some of the more uncommon live bearers.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I LOVE GUPPIES!!!! just saying. If your worried about the number exceeding what you can handle just let nature take its toll.


----------



## DerekFF (May 24, 2011)

killifish, german blue rams, bristlenose plecos, danios, Corys, mountain cloud minnows


----------



## Plant keeper (Jan 27, 2011)

A pair of kibs cichlid would be cool..


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Celestial Pearl Danio. I started with 5, and they breed like mad. I've given away at least 30 of them now and my tank is still overrun with an ever growing population.


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

Guppies are the easy choice but you can quickly find yourself with far too many babies. 

I would probably try blue rams - they're also awesome to have. 

I'm not sure...I was in your condition a while ago and I never considered breeding fish for that precise reason. The breeders (even amateurs who do it for the fun of it) that I know have multiple tanks and so forth...something not conducive to keeping your parents happy and keeping you in their house


----------



## MoeBetta (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm keen on CPD's as well and IME they are not nearly as shy as everyone makes them out to be.


----------



## rocketdude1234 (Apr 8, 2010)

I like the idea of Gardneri Killifish, rams, or apistos.

A store up in Austin sells breeding pairs of several different Gardneris for about $40 and wow, that would be awesome to just pop in a tank : )

I currently have two pairs of rams that I am trying to get to breed and they are awesome. One of my females always comes and nibbles on my arm when I'm doing water changes. 

I picked up Longfin GBRs and they are absolutely beautiful. Even the females show great color. I keep one set in with a dozen neon tetras and some otos and there are no problems with anyone. When there was a second female there was always a problem.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

MoeBetta said:


> I'm keen on CPD's as well and IME they are not nearly as shy as everyone makes them out to be.


Mine aren't shy at all.


----------



## SovXietday (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a pair of Brichardi (Fairy) Cichlids that I couldn't get to stop breeding. They take care of their own young and everything. Great fish, very graceful.


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

CPDs, and hastatus or panda corys. Maybe add a couple of dwarf frogs for enjoyment. I love watching my frogs, they steal the show.


----------



## allaboutfish (Oct 14, 2011)

habrosus corys!!


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

If you want to breed for profit, I suggest you go for fish that are somewhat hard to find. Long fin white clouds (meteor minnows), killifish, and sterbai cories would work. Maybe even some laser cories, athough I'm not sure how easy they are to breed.

Livebearers are popular, but unless you are not afraid to cull and can find a strain in demand, you'll probably end up with more than you can handle.


----------



## Polarshrey (Nov 15, 2011)

If its your first time fancy guppies would be a good choice


----------

